# [SOLVED] Get back to windows 7



## samc2 (Oct 25, 2011)

I made a 25 gb partition for windows 8 and I don't want to f disc and it won't let me boot in to windows 7 I used gparted to make the 25 gb partition. I tried every key and couldn't boot to 7! Help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Get back to windows 7*

See if this helps - http://www.howtogeek.com/75878/how-to-uninstall-or-remove-windows-8-from-your-dual-boot-setup/


----------



## samc2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry it took me a while but I just didn't let it boot! Its just windows 8 took over the boot manager. I changed it and now it's fine and I have both 7 and 8! Thanks anyway!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Get back to windows 7*

Glad you got it solved.

Thanks for posting back - much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

Congratulation!!! It look cool. Is windows 8 is available for free download ?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Windows 8 - Windows Metro Style Apps Developer Downloads


----------

